# Training routine switch?



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all, so I posted on this forum a few months ago in search for some advice on how to consistently bulk, if you have time to kill please view:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/234288-help-poor-soul-please.html

So I've been following a strict routine for the last 6 months which consists of the following

Mon - chest and triceps

Flat bench press (warm-up, warm-up, 60kg x8, 70kg x8, 90kg x3

Incline dumbell press (28kg x8, 30kg x8, 34kg x6)

Cable cross overs (23kg x8, 27x8, 32x6)

Dips (3 sets to failure)

Rope pull downs (3 sets @ 18-23kg 8 reps)

Tues - back and biceps

Wide grip pull up (12-8-8)

Deadlift 3 sets but extra power set every 2-3 weeks (60kg x8, 90x8, 120x8, 150kg x1)

Narrow grip lat pul downs 3 sets (66kg x8, 72kg x8, 86x6)

Bent over barbell row (30kg x10, 35kg x8, 40kg x8)

Barbell curls (20kg x8, 25x8, 30x8)

Hammer curls (14kg x8, 14x8, 16x8)

Concentration curls (14kg x8, 14x8, 14x8)

Thurs - legs and shoulders

- recently started squatting

- leg extensions (warm-up, 52kg x8, 66x8, 72x6)

Seated leg curls (52kg x8, 66x8, 82x6)

Calf raises (80kg x12, 90x10, 100x8)

Seated leg press (105kg x8. 120x8, 150x8)

Military press (warm-up, 30kg x8, 40x8, 50x4)

Dumbell shoulder press (22kg x8, 24x8, 26x6)

Front dumbell raises 3sets (14kg x8, 8, 8)

Side dumbell raises (14kg x8, 14x8)

Upright barbell row (20kg x8 25x8, 30x8)

Personal bests:

Max bench - 95kg x1

Max deadlift - 150kg x1

Max incline dumbell press 36kg x4

Max squat 100kg but new to squatting so trying to feel the rhythm yet)

Max barbell curl 45kg with form

With this routine I've gained around a 2-3kg and as I'm one of those dudes that got that shortest possible straw of the ecotomorph clan its near impossible to progress.

Currently I'm at 22 years 6ft 2 @ 155lb

There are pics on my older thread

Here are a few recents, pics can be misleading so keep my weight in mind, I still need a lot of help





My eating is gradually increasing averaging 5 meals a day, but portions are not in large amounts at this stage

I've previously adopted a similar training routine over the last few years of on and off training but I've been consistent for around 2 years. What I need advice on is how can I maximise my workouts, should I change what I'm doing? If so, how and what to... Ideally what I need is a detailed plan for a hard gainer that has been effective in building mass. I just need to be directed to the right way rather than me wasting my prime away

I hope this topic doesn't take up too much of your time but I would gladly appreciate your responses

Thanks in advance


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd say eating is what you need to focus on, you are pretty damn ripped for someone trying to bulk. Good progress so far though mate.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi mate as said above get the food in ye , what your daily calorie intake like

Looking good all the same


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'd say eating is what you need to focus on, you are pretty damn ripped for someone trying to bulk. Good progress so far though mate.


^ This

You look better than I ever did natty, and you're shifting respectable weights. You've got some good potential there Fella

The secret to bulking is just to eat more. You don't need to eat 5 meals a day - you can eat as many meals as suits you.

If your appetite isn't up to the job, then increase your fat intake.


----------



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies, I might look ripped but what's the point when my body is near non existent in clothes lol... In terms of my training, does all look good? Nothing to incorporate or modify? If I continue with the same routine will my body not get used to it and stop building? If a change is required what would you recommend?

Thanks again


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Stats are really good for your lifts at your weight.

Eat! at 6'2 i'd be aiming for 90kg natty not 70kg!

Whats your diet like and your macros? Would probably see some nice mass if you upped your calorie surplus.


----------



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Stats are really good for your lifts at your weight.
> 
> Eat! at 6'2 i'd be aiming for 90kg natty not 70kg!
> 
> Whats your diet like and your macros? Would probably see some nice mass if you upped your calorie surplus.


Thanks for the info. My diet admittedly is not the best due to work and uni commitments but my main source of nutrition comes from oats mixed with whey protein, 100-200g chicken, mince meat and rice... Although I'm eating around 5 times a day as this is all I am

Able to consume around my daily schedule I think my issue is with the portions, if only there was a way to increase appetite but I guess this will come through gradual time... 155lbs at 6' 2 is ridiculous, I want to try and achieve 180lbs by next winter... My ideal goal would be 15 stones but I have the feeling as I am an ecto, il always stay slim so I should focus more on my outer shoulders, lats and incline chest to look bigger :/


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Naturalbornecto said:


> Thanks for the info. My diet admittedly is not the best due to work and uni commitments but my main source of nutrition comes from oats mixed with whey protein, 100-200g chicken, mince meat and rice... Although I'm eating around 5 times a day as this is all I am
> 
> Able to consume around my daily schedule I think my issue is with the portions, if only there was a way to increase appetite but I guess this will come through gradual time... 155lbs at 6' 2 is ridiculous, I want to try and achieve 180lbs by next winter... My ideal goal would be 15 stones but I have the feeling as I am an ecto, il always stay slim so I should focus more on my outer shoulders, lats and incline chest to look bigger :/


I'd recommend you start considering you macro's if you're serious about growing. Making sure you have 200grams of protein etc. You can probably afford to be quite high in carbs given your body shape which is a blessing.

Diet is key, honestly. I spent so long in the gym and not making any real gains in size before I started eating properly. This is a great thread and its in the diet section: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html . Have a go at calculating it all and then post up a sample diet somewhere and someone will be able to check it over.

Personally if I was you and wanted to pack on some size i'd ditch all them isolation exercises and focus on a mass building routine, a PPL split based around heavy compound movements may be good for you as you seem to know what you are doing.


----------



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> I'd recommend you start considering you macro's if you're serious about growing. Making sure you have 200grams of protein etc. You can probably afford to be quite high in carbs given your body shape which is a blessing.
> 
> Diet is key, honestly. I spent so long in the gym and not making any real gains in size before I started eating properly. This is a great thread and its in the diet section: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html . Have a go at calculating it all and then post up a sample diet somewhere and someone will be able to check it over.
> 
> Personally if I was you and wanted to pack on some size i'd ditch all them isolation exercises and focus on a mass building routine, a PPL split based around heavy compound movements may be good for you as you seem to know what you are doing.


----------



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> I'd recommend you start considering you macro's if you're serious about growing. Making sure you have 200grams of protein etc. You can probably afford to be quite high in carbs given your body shape which is a blessing.
> 
> Diet is key, honestly. I spent so long in the gym and not making any real gains in size before I started eating properly. This is a great thread and its in the diet section: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html . Have a go at calculating it all and then post up a sample diet somewhere and someone will be able to check it over.
> 
> Personally if I was you and wanted to pack on some size i'd ditch all them isolation exercises and focus on a mass building routine, a PPL split based around heavy compound movements may be good for you as you seem to know what you are doing.


Thanks a lot mate some really helpful information there... What do you mean by a PPL split? Can you provide me with an example routine?

Regards


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

its the food you should be worrying about not the program - to put and keep weight on


----------



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for your help, what is a ppl split... Do you have an example routine for it?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Naturalbornecto said:


> Thanks for your help, what is a ppl split... Do you have an example routine for it?


PUSH, PULL, LEGS. Theres loads of sample routines on here as alot of people use them to maximise their time in the gym. Basically hitting multiple muscle groups in one session. I'll post up a sample routine later when i'm less busy if you can't find one.

However look at your diet first and foremost, you have a good frame to build on if you eat properly.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://oldschooltrainer.com/3-day-push-pull-legs/


----------



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Mingster said:


> http://oldschooltrainer.com/3-day-push-pull-legs/


Thanks for this


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Meal Replacement shakes may help you to fit in more cals between your meals but looking very good for a natty, a lot of guys can't achieve that when using.

Good clean bulk and you will add the size you want


----------



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys. Definitely a diet issue which is something I am currently working on. Unfortunately because my lifestyle is so demanding in terms of final year university and a job, it's hard to give up time to attend to my own needs, however uni is soon to finish within the next two months so this will allow me to focus on my diet religiously... Until then I'm just making sure I have everything in check such as my training routine and if I should switch it up ready for when I take bodybuilding up as a 'profession' this summer lol


----------



## Naturalbornecto (Jul 22, 2013)

Also why does my other thread show up as blank?


----------

